# Blueline Connect - Bill Bratton's new gig



## Rock

Have you been contacted by Bill Bratton's SPAM re his Blueline Connect web site? I've been emailed three times (work email) asking me to sign up. I havn't signed up yet but was just curious if any of you know what it's all about. Sounds like a socal network site for LE. 
www.bluelineconnect.com


----------



## Johnny Law

Same thing here, I haven't joined and deleted the emails. Not sure about the social aspect, but it seems like it's more of a job networking place to me. That's just from description I read in the email.


----------



## NEPS

Facebook for cops. Now how could that go wrong.


----------



## Dan Stark

It's ALL Background Investigators and IA. LOL


----------



## militia_man

I signed up. Didn't have to pay. So far I have only browsed around on it, but it seems more like a professional networking site, than a social media site such as Facebook.


----------

